# Smolov write-up



## yeti (Apr 11, 2014)

Starting max: 335
After base mesocycle: 385
After intense mesocycle: 395

Notes:
Things I did wrong:
- change from oly shoes to flat shoes after base meso
- not deload properly
- not do bodybuilding movements during the intense mesocycle
- be too dogmatic to the routine
- keep deadlifting "heavy" during intense mesocyle
- neglect hamstring work

Things I did right:
- program at less than my max
- eat
- intraworkout (was rarely muscularly sore)
- recovery during base meso

Things I couldn't control:
- sleep
- school

So obviously, Smolov is an intense program that has you squatting 4x a week for 3 weeks (base mesocycle) retest, then deload for two weeks, then squat 3x a week for 4 weeks then test. 
Let's start with the things I did wrong:
I started out squatting in olympic lifting shoes. This would have been fine if I had kept wearing these during my intense meso, but I opted to change to the flat reebok powerlift shoes (great shoes btw). This really exposed my weakness in hamstrings. With the oly shoes I could let my much larger quads take over quicker in the bottom position. By the end of intense mesocycle, the hamstrings were significantly improved, though still lacking.
One of the major mistakes I made was not deloading properly during the two week deload phase. Instead, I kept squatting heavy. I was loving the fact that I could hit for doubles, triples, and fives what my previous maxes had been. So I kept going and going, squatting two to three times a week. Obviously, not a good idea, looking back on it. So by the time I got to the intense meso, I was already tiring out. 
During the intense meso, instead of maybe doing a couple reps or sets less or lowering the weight a bit, I stuck to the program dogmatically, even if everything was hurting or my groin was just completely fatigued. And with this, I kept deadlifting heavy. I should have stuck to Base building by LRB or just speed pulls, but I went for rep maxes and rack pull max triples and fives. And because I was so tired out by the squats, benching (I was going for rep maxes every time), and deadlifting, I scaled way back on the bodybuilding work. Which was a poor decision on my part as for me, bodybuilding style accessory work after the main movements really keep my body feeling great and recover faster. 

Things I did right:
I programmed the base mesocycle with 335 which I thought was a single I could hit any day of the week (which was bullshit because that really wasn't the case. But that's what I thought). By the end of the base meso I hit 385 for a pretty decent single. So I programmed the intense meso with 365. Which was a good idea. There was no way I'd have been able to hit all the numbers with 385. But here's the thing - I feel that I should have programmed with 345, maybe even 335 again.  
I ate a lot. Always a good thing. And following John Meadows' intraworkout protocol really helped.

Things out of control:
I actually cut the intense meso short by one week. This was due primarily to lack of sleep which I couldn't control. I was damn near insomniac during the last two weeks of the intense meso. Not only because of the school, research, etc work, but also just couldn't stay asleep for longer than 30-40 minutes in a row. 
School work obviously took priority for me. But despite this being one of the toughest semester, with smart planning, I was able to not miss a single training session. But still, I'm a student first and foremost. 

Testing day:
Squat: 
Bar x20
135x8
225x3
275x1
315x1
365x1
385x1 (really fast)
405x dump. Went up a little then couldn't go through with it.
395x1 (slow as ****)
405xdump (feel super sad... smacked the barbell)

Deadlift:
225x1 sumo, x1 conv.
315x2 sumo, x1 conv.
365x1 sumo
405x1 sumo
425x1 sumo hook grip
455x fail. 
455x fail with straps.

Conclusion:
If I had to do this again, I would program with 315 on the base meso, deload properly, then program for the intense meso with 335. I would also keep deadlifting to speed work or CAT work. 
I would also keep the bodybuilding movements in.
By the end of the base meso, I had to wear larger jeans because my quads wouldn't fit, but the waist was really loose. So for bodybuilders, I could see this being a great program, especially if they look have chicken legs. I also got much larger abdominal/lower back/obliques, and my upper back also got larger. 
I bought Brian Carroll's 10/20/life so I'll be looking at that from monday onwards.
I figured out that sub maximal weights for high frequency really helped me in both nailing form and feeling confident.
I'm happy that I went through this though - I'm hitting weights that I didn't think I'd hit for a long long time. 
This was also the first time I felt confident in, and fell in love with, squats.
My goals are still a 405+ squat, 495 deadlift, and a 315 bench. 

Thank you to POB and the rest of the guys that helped me correct form on those vids.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2014)

Great write-up! Sounds like a successful run!


----------



## yeti (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks man. it was a tough program... to be honest, my hips/groin still weren't recovered when I went in to test today. LOL


----------



## RedLang (Apr 12, 2014)

Great work yeti. 

My hips took a thrashing from the smolov program. It definately tests your mental strength some days!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 12, 2014)

nice write up and great work yeti!

how is that 10/20 life book? all in 10 and 20 week blocks right? man it looks interesting...


----------



## yeti (Apr 13, 2014)

RedLang said:


> Great work yeti.
> 
> My hips took a thrashing from the smolov program. It definately tests your mental strength some days!



Thanks. 
Yeah my hips are still beatup... shouldn't have tested after only a week of not squatting and deadlifting. It was definitely mentally challenging. Sucked that I had to cut it short one week, but I'm not beating myself up over it.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

Ive been wanting to try ths out... I will here soon


----------



## yeti (Apr 16, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Ive been wanting to try ths out... I will here soon



Definitely give it a go. It's wasn't as bad as people made it sound, but that really depends on what kinds of poundages you're putting up lol


----------

